# is pied morph a dominant or recessive gene for balls?



## driver (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd really like to get a pied morph ball python, but the price is pretty high. So I've been considering getting a couple balls that are het pied to breed myself some. Is the het trait recessive or dominant? If I got a 100% het pied ale and breed him to a normal or an albino, what are my odds of producing a pied? what would the hatch out ratio for pieds by if i matched up a 100% het male with a 100% het female?

Sorry if this is a simple question, just haven't learnt to much about the punnett squares and selective breeding to really figure this out myself yet...


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 15, 2007)

recessive i belive but heres a site to some people who could probably answer it better than i could hope it helps
http://www.ballpythonmorphs.com/index.html

wayne


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 15, 2007)

Pied is recesive. If you by hets, your odds are obvously better with 100% hets, instead of 66% 50% ect. ~ Rex


----------



## driver (Oct 16, 2007)

if i start buying hets i see no reason to buy anything less than 100%, that's just me though. i'm in the process of buying a high contrast albino, and am thinkingif i buy it a mate 100% het for pied, i should be able to get some decent offspring, hopefully some pieds in there. has anyone ever bred a pied albino? do they exist? THAT would be a sick snake! I wonder if it's doable...


----------



## tallguy (Oct 16, 2007)

If you do that breeding you will get normal looking offspring that are het for albino and possible het for pied. If you breed two 100% het for pied you will get 25% of the offspring pied, 50% het for pied, and 25% normal.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 16, 2007)

Just FYI, theres no such thing as a het for a dominant/co-dominant trait.

And yes, there are Albino Pieds out there.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 16, 2007)

> Just FYI, theres no such thing as a het for a dominant/co-dominant trait


True, there is no het for a co-dominat, but isn't co-dominat het for dominat? Atleast thats how I've alwasy thought of it.

Anyway here is your dream snake, breed by Roussis Reptiles - www.roussisreptiles.com


----------



## driver (Oct 16, 2007)

KingRex said:


> Anyway here is your dream snake, breed by Roussis Reptiles - www.roussisreptiles.com


Well, looks like I have a few generations of breeding ahead of me! I'll have me a pied albino one day. AWESOME snake!


----------



## driver (Oct 16, 2007)

tallguy said:


> If you do that breeding you will get normal looking offspring that are het for albino and possible het for pied. If you breed two 100% het for pied you will get 25% of the offspring pied, 50% het for pied, and 25% normal.


thnx for the info, looks like i'll have to get a couple 100% het pied's for my collection and work my way on from there...


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 16, 2007)

For anyone who is interested in such crazy lookin snakes, I suggest you get a copy of John Berry's "Designer Morphs." It catalogs all known genetic muations and crosses in BPs, boa constrictors, blood pythons, carpet pythons and rainbow boas as of 2006. More than enough to make any enthusiest want to start a trust fund with a somthin slithery in mind ~ Rex


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 16, 2007)

or ck out my link....they have started breeding this year with some new combinations....


----------



## Thoth (Oct 18, 2007)

KingRex said:


> True, there is no het for a co-dominat, but isn't co-dominat het for dominat? Atleast thats how I've alwasy thought of it.


No. Generally a codominant trait does not have 100% penetrance, so the het form looks different from the homozygous form for that trait.

Here are several intro articles to herp genetics in particular python traits.
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/genetics_intro.html
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/genetics_simple_recessive.html
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/genetics_double_recessive.html
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/genetics_codom.html


----------

